# Emergency Prayer Requested.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Our brother of the soil, Tim/South was in a terrible bizarre accident Thursday evening. Tim needs prayer from our God fearing members.

Tims wife Kandee, messaged me that Tim was delivering a problem calf from a heifer Thursday evening. He had one chain around the calfs foot and was putting the other loop around the other foot when the heifer cow jumped up and the loop went around Tim's wrist. The cow drug Tim from one pasture across a creek into another pasture. Total distance was over 700 yards. When the cow finally gave out Tim managed to free himself. Tim crawled all the way back to the house and Kandee found him at the back door bloody, naked, and covered in cow manure. He was transported to a large city trauma center. Tim has been stabilized and is going to have skin graft surgery in the morning. Tim's family request prayer.

I will keep you updated as I get the updates. Tim is a fine man, a educator, and just a good all around person.

Things happen and the delays in haying that everyone is experiencing seems pretty insignificant when one realizes that we are all just one step away from danger in our business. Be thankful for this day and every day that you can get out of bed and can work.

Regards, Mike


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Sorry to hear this. Tim and his family will be in our prayers. Wishing you a speed recovery Tim/South!


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Yikes! Now we know Tim's a tough character.

You got it Tim.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Will do.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Will be praying for you Tim.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

I pray for Tim and his family, the doctors, nurses, and all involved. Lord, please give them strength, perseverance, and healing.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

will do.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Will do....sorry to hear of this Mike. He's a good guy, always enjoy his posts and insight....hopefully he will make a full recovery. For all that work outside, be careful....it's a tough life at times. Godspeed brother Tim.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Those accidents can happen so fast. Wishing him a speedy recovery. One tough guy for sure to crawl back after all that.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Will do. Here is wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Never really think about how fast things can go wrong. Even if it's something you've done for years and is now just routine can still get ya... Sad reminder of this. Hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## notmydaytoday (Sep 16, 2016)

Done ..Hope It all goes well


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Prayers sent for speedy recovery for Tim.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Hate to hear that......will keep Tim in my prayers. Praying he has a a full and speedy recovery.

Hayden


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

That’s terrible, hoping for good treatment and speedy recovery.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Done, hoping for a speedy recovery as well.

Larry


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Prayers for you Tim.


----------



## hcriddle (Jul 5, 2014)

Prayers added for quick and complete healing.

Buddy


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Will be praying for Tim and his family along with those responsible for his care. Hope for an amazing full recovery. Kandee you are in our prayers too -- can't quite come up with the word for your situation.

Shelia & Jeff


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Tim is a great contributor.

Hope he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey friend, not the kinda news i wanna hear. Hope you are not in too much pain and the dr.s have patched you up. You're in our thoughts and prayers. Get well soon and hope to see you back on here sooner.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Sorry to hear this. I've never heard of something like this happening but I always loop the chain around my knuckles before slipping it over the hoof so definitely a wake up call to be more careful.

Tim you and your family are definitely in our thoughts and prayers for healing and recovery. Hope to hear from you soon.

Take care.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

God bless you Tim. I hope your recovery is complete and speedy.


----------



## lcjaynes (Jul 25, 2014)

Thank you for letting us know. Prayers added from Idaho.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

This is Kandee.First I want to thank everyone for your prayers and support. He is beginning to get better. He has some individual movement in the fingers on his left hand. His right elbow has a graft and is heavily wrapped. This has made it difficult for him to feed himself. There are skin grafts on both sides of his hind-end, his left shoulder, left hip and left knee. We have our first out patient visit tomorrow morning. We will see things unwrapped for the first time. Tim has been a good patient, cowboy tough and no complaints. He has enjoyed reading the comments and enjoys the friendships. Please continue to pray as we get through this.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks for posting an update Kandee! Have been thinking about you all and glad to hear things are progressing and the healing has begun.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I just sent mine over. I was reluctant to open this thread because I've had so much bad news recently, I didn't want to see more. But you can't hide from reality. Tim's got to be one stubborn and strong guy to endure this. I'm hoping only the best for you, that your pain is managed well, that your recovery is speedy, and that you can maintain a sense of humor through all of this--because that's going to help you heal even faster.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for the update Kandee. Glad to hear you have a good patient. You'all take care.

Shelia


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That is good to hear Kandee.....we have all been thinking about Tim and wondering how he was managing. Tim, I have no words of wisdom....just that things happen. I will continue to remember you in your healing and needs. Get well.

Best Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks for the update,I had been wondering how Tim was doing.It's amazing what the Doctors and body can do to heal.Wishing a speedy recovery.

Cy


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Will continue to keep you in our prayers. Glad to hear that the surgery seems to have went well.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey Tim, great to hear the updates and that you're on the way back!!!! bet you've got "farming on the brain" right now along with trying to get better as soon as possible!!
I was in the hospital for a week 3 years ago during hay season and it drove me crazy!! They wanted me to stay another day and I finally just walked out. 
Hang in there, you'll be back real soon. Sounds like you have a great wife helping you along the road to recovery.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks for taking the time to update us, Kandee. I'm sure you have your hands full helping Tim with whatever is left after he had stubbornly done all that he can on his own. I am glad and he is lucky that he is still on the correct side of the sod. I give him heck from time to time, but I can tell he is a good fellow with good values...we sure don't need to be losing any like him.

Mark


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Prayers sent.


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

Prayed for all involved.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Praying for a full recovery. I'm thinking you might need to cull one of those critters.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Just saw this now.
Praying for a good recovery!


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I just noticed Tim's signature, 'Develop patience or become one'. Always giving a dose of irony, best medicine


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Hope you are getting better Tim, wishing your family all the best !!

It's going to be a long road but keep us up to date through it all...


----------

